# Stereo Amplifier stops/restarts



## allanic (Sep 18, 2011)

Set-up:

Microphone/audio player -> Mixer -> Stereo Amplifier -> Speakers

Issue:

Runs fine when playing using audio and mic, but the issue is that whenever there is a constant switching of on and off on the mic, the amplifier suddenly shuts down and then comes back on after 4 or 5 secs.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

You're triggering the protective circuit because of a transient from the mic to the mixer which drives the amp. You might be able to adjust the gain on the mixer to prevent this transient from being quite so large and shutting down the amp. Try to decrease the gain between the two and turn the amp up to keep the speakers at the same level if you can.


----------

